# My new camera is no ridgid!



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Over the holidays I ordered a sewer camera from pro built tools and I'm not disappointed after 2 jobs with it. It's the PB2400ES. $3000 for 200' camera, monitor, and locator. It's not self leveling and no footage counter, no recording (can be added). All in all I think it's an alright camera for me since it's not used daily. 5 year warranty supposedly and free camera head replacement 1 time. 
Time will tell how well it holds up. The one very irritating thing is the picture goes fuzzy with the sonode on. 
When this ones takes a dump I'll probably just grit my teeth and buy a ridgid. 
I was impressed with how far I was able to push it, over 150' through cast iron.
I'll keep the zone updated as to its quality.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Workhorseplmg said:


> Over the holidays I ordered a sewer camera from pro built tools and I'm not disappointed after 2 jobs with it. It's the PB2400ES. $3000 for 200' camera, monitor, and locator. It's not self leveling and no footage counter, no recording (can be added). All in all I think it's an alright camera for me since it's not used daily. 5 year warranty supposedly and free camera head replacement 1 time. Time will tell how well it holds up. The one very irritating thing is the picture goes fuzzy with the sonode on. When this ones takes a dump I'll probably just grit my teeth and buy a ridgid. I was impressed with how far I was able to push it, over 150' through cast iron. I'll keep the zone updated as to its quality.


 pictures please I think I was looking at one similar to the one you bought.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

It didn't come with a skid which I soon found out was dumb, so I bought a generic skid on eBay. I'm going to get either the laptop set up or sd card recorder ($150 each) if it holds up. I think you can buy a self leveling camera head for $1250 or $1500.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Self leveling has a lot shorter life IMO but can be handy for locate jobs with a lot of turns.


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

How did you get that price. I see on the website it's about that cost for just the camera and monitor but not the locator. Were you able to make a deal. Equipment looks Great! Hopes it works well for you


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I've never used a locator before and the book that came with the set up was piss poor. The locator is probably not the best as it will have full signal in a 3 x 3 area so not pinpoint accuracy. 

The only camera I've ever used belongs to a town I work in and it's B&W with a huge weight as a skid. So my experience is very limited, but I thought the picture quality was good, even after running through a couple bellies full of sludge.

I'm glad it has a sapphire lens because I think I would have broken the even still cheaper camera heads. One of the sewers I did had no hub cast assembled with concrete, lol. Needles to say I had to ram the camera a little to get through as the pipe had settled and concrete was partially blocking some of the joints.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

Paul4813 said:


> How did you get that price. I see on the website it's about that cost for just the camera and monitor but not the locator. Were you able to make a deal. Equipment looks Great! Hopes it works well for you


 I bought it on eBay from socalsewerequipment. It was on sale from 4299 to 2999 over Christmas. I believe they are pro built. I just looked and they have 2 on there on bid only.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It will be good o get current feedback on this setup. They've had a bad rep. In the past. Keep us posted.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I think the footage counter will be important to you in the future. I would get some colored electrical tape and make some marks.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I read and figured out they had some bad rep after I already bought it. Judging by eBay feed back, they're good. We will see. The only reason I bought it was to expand my business. I do primarily new construction though when I started out on my own I did mostly service. I've never done much drain cleaning, and there's not a drain cleaner local except a friend of mine and he just does it on the side of his government job. In the spring summer and fall I need 3 guys, in the winter just 2 usually. I had a limited budget and needed certain other stuff to offer a more rounded out service, so it's a gamble.

I figured what better way to keep 3 guys busy in the winter than something I know little about, lol.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That's the same camera my competitior has 4 of and keeps rotating them out as they break and get fixed. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> I think the footage counter will be important to you in the future. I would get some colored electrical tape and make some marks.


I do that anyways with both Jetter and camera


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> I do that anyways with both Jetter and camera


Every 10' or what?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Every 10' or what?


We mark every 50' on the jetter.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Every 10' or what?


10 on camera 20 on Jetter. I also use a 10' leader hose on the end of my Jetter so I know when it's almost out of the pipe


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I've used the camera 3 times so far and sold 3 sewers because of it. I do mostly new construction so I don't use it a lot. So far it still works fine, though it doesn't stay on a vehicle we just grab it from the shop when needed.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Workhorseplmg said:


> I've used the camera 3 times so far and sold 3 sewers because of it. I do mostly new construction so I don't use it a lot. So far it still works fine, though it doesn't stay on a vehicle we just grab it from the shop when needed.


At that rate you will pay for it very soon....


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

It's still got 6 jobs on it this far and still great.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

It's earning you money to be able to buy a Rigid.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

The rental shops near here rent Electric Eel cameras.
They seem to be holding up.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

fixitright said:


> The rental shops near here rent Electric Eel cameras.
> They seem to be holding up.


Electric Eal are made by Hathorn. From what I've seen and read they make good camera systems.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've heard good things about Hathorn although I thought Raytech made eel cameras. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a few eels. The have been pretty good cameras.


----------



## Chris_Luttrell (10 mo ago)

Drain Pro said:


> I've heard good things about Hathorn although I thought Raytech made eel cameras.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hathorn does make the Electric Eel. Cheers


----------

